# Old Creamery Building



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Just started this old Creamery. Quite an amazing place inside although they shut it down roughly ten years ago. It's huge an seems to take up several city blocks, it just goes on and on with miles an miles of piping etc. Maybe it could be described as cavernous, and if u pause for a second, you can almost "see" the action that once was. They used to have 100 people going 24 hours a day back in the heyday.

Anyway, new owners want us to give a face-lift to the side that is facing the street. It's vertical galvanized metal with hidden fasteners. The last paint job lasted roughly 15 years. A lot of it was still in decent shape and also a lot of it flaking badly. It seemed like expansion/contraction is what did it in most likely. I used an oscillating tip with 3500 psi... Some areas only 10% came off and other areas 99% came off.

What product would u use? I'm lined up for some Rustoleum 3700 Acrylic Enamel. I think it's similar to Devoe's DTM Acrylic.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

I hope people chime in here.

Acrylic DTM queries tend to get crickets of late, not sure why.

I too am interested in hearing what others have had success with and what they would recommend to you.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

One of the things you want to check for and address is chalking. We like to downstream "extra mussel" give it a quick scrub with semi soft brushes and then pressure wash. 

If it's galvanized that has been previous painted we do the above and then check for areas of failure. We address those areas with porter cable 6" random orbit sander with heavy grit brown pads by 3m. We then spot prime those areas with quick dry metal primer (we use iron prime by Diamond Vogel Paints) we then apply two coats of a acrylic DTM (we like Finium or VersAcryl both by Diamond Vogel Paints).


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

bryceraisanen said:


> Just started this old Creamery. Quite an amazing place inside although they shut it down roughly ten years ago. *It's huge an seems to take up several city blocks, it just goes on and on with miles an miles of piping etc. Maybe it could be described as cavernous, and if u pause for a second, you can almost "see" the action that once was.* They used to have 100 people going 24 hours a day back in the heyday.
> 
> Anyway, new owners want us to give a face-lift to the side that is facing the street. It's vertical galvanized metal with hidden fasteners. The last paint job lasted roughly 15 years. A lot of it was still in decent shape and also a lot of it flaking badly. It seemed like expansion/contraction is what did it in most likely. I used an oscillating tip with 3500 psi... Some areas only 10% came off and other areas 99% came off.
> 
> *What product would u use?* I'm lined up for some Rustoleum 3700 Acrylic Enamel. I think it's similar to Devoe's DTM Acrylic.


The inside you describe sounds fascinating. Maybe post a pic or two, get some people's attention, and they will offer some product recommendations.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

The HO who posted his exterior timber oil question got seven responses...


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

I paint paint said:


> The HO who posted his exterior timber oil question got seven responses...


Lol. thats probably cause its posted in the general section, and most of the PT'ers are residential guys :whistling2:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Are you using the 3700 Primer, Finish, or both? What's the current topcoat?


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Current is waterborne epoxy from 1998. Rustoleum wasn't available so I just finished a full coat of Devflex PF. Another of Devflex HP going on Monday. 

I prefer Devoe anyway. The office just wanted me to try the Rustoleum. I overruled em.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

bryceraisanen said:


> Current is waterborne epoxy from 1998. Rustoleum wasn't available so I just finished a full coat of Devflex PF. Another of Devflex HP going on Monday. I prefer Devoe anyway. The office just wanted me to try the Rustoleum. I overruled em.


I'm surprised and disappointed....
Ur working like a bricklayer?
Lol


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

While your at it. Mask off that window and get your self a whip and 4 foot extension wand with a knuckle.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Devoe is the way to go.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oden said:


> I'm surprised and disappointed....
> Ur working like a bricklayer?
> Lol


I feel like an idiot for not getting the joke. Is it cause I overruled the office?


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Boco said:


> While your at it. Mask off that window and get your self a whip and 4 foot extension wand with a knuckle.


The window is masked off, might be time for new bifocals ;-) 

I hear ya on the wand. But not the knuckle. I've tried em maybe 20 times an always end up tossing em in the garbage can. Seems like they always end up spitting. More monkeying around than they worth.

I think I'll try a lightweight 18 inch wand, might make it easier on the shoulder.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

bryceraisanen said:


> I feel like an idiot for not getting the joke. Is it cause I overruled the office?


Eeeh c'mon
U started at the bottom? Working ur way up?
Like bricklayers!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

bryceraisanen said:


> I feel like an idiot for not getting the joke. Is it cause I overruled the office?


Staying at the bottom and  working across, not up and down


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

bryceraisanen said:


> The window is masked off, might be time for new bifocals ;-)
> 
> I hear ya on the wand. But not the knuckle. I've tried em maybe 20 times an always end up tossing em in the garbage can. Seems like they always end up spitting. More monkeying around than they worth.
> 
> I think I'll try a lightweight 18 inch wand, might make it easier on the shoulder.


 Get a whip then don't over tighten the base assembly on knuckle wands. . Don't use more pressure then needed to get rid of fingers for your spray pattern. Having a few extra latex gaskets around always helps.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Whats the dogs name on the Dukes of Hazard?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Boco said:


> Whats the dogs name on the Dukes of Hazard?



Flash.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Flash.


OK I get it now. Devflex PF is flat primer. There will not be any flashing. Matter of fact, it looked absolutely mint only after the prime coat and my helper was telling me that we should just "call er good".

I worked my way across the bottom getting about 10' up while I was waiting for the apprentice to finish masking because he was driving the lift. Lol. Wtf was I sposed to do sit there an have coffee until he got done with the lift? Well I spose I could.... But it ain't my style.

Now that everything is masked, I'll work the finish coat top to bottom... An ya'll will be proud of me!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

How many hours did that apartment job end up takin ya? About 115? Sounded like that's what you were thinkin anyhow. If so, that's smokin fast. 

This ain't a derail. Just figured you'd be more likely to reply from this current thread. 

FWIW, I only answered the question about Rosco's dog. Not implying anything. I was just happy I knew the answer. Didn't get the hidden pun. I'm a lil slow.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Should have the report tonight I think....

In the meantime, we're dominating this place.


----------

